# Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship)



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - SmackDown Fox Debut 10/4*

HCTP KOFI


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - SmackDown Fox Debut 10/4*

Free TV Brock match :wow


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - SmackDown Fox Debut 10/4*

Brock should squash him in 3 minutes.


----------



## Irig (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - SmackDown Fox Debut 10/4*

When was the last time Lesnar appeared on Smackdown? I don't think he did after he came back... First time Lesnar match on Smackdown, he didn't even had a match on Raw on his comeback

My guess is it will be the shortest match... 

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - SmackDown Fox Debut 10/4*

Squash


----------



## utvolzac (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - SmackDown Fox Debut 10/4*

Brock squashing Kofi. Hell yes, serve it up.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

It over guys this shitty title reign is over


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

I wouldn't be surprised if they re-do the Cena squash from Summerslam 2014 to put over Brock with the part of Fox's audience that is new to wrestling and more closely follows MMA.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Lawl at Fox starting off their new show with an absentee champion. You can say Kofi shouldn't be the champ but there's nobody else they could pick instead?


----------



## Irig (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Lawl at Fox starting off their new show with an absentee champion. You can say Kofi shouldn't be the champ but there's nobody else they could pick instead?


At least they got him to wrestle on their TV show which USA couldn't do... 

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Are people happy we're gonna get a champion who isn't around for months again?

I mean Brock's great, but what could he possibly do with the title we haven't seen yet.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

New channel, same bullshit


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Only mid-carders, mediocre talents and Brock Lesnar are allowed to hold the world titles now.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

lmfao people called this months ago :lmao


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Brock Lesnar is finally going to be the WWE Champion again. Deal with it. :brock


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Well people complaining about Kofi not being a legit champion is about to get their wish.

The most legitimate Champion in WWE history has returned.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

I hope this isn't close and Kofi gets nothing in.

I want to see Brock jack this dude up and put his pancake loving ass back into midcard oblivion where he belongs.

Couple of Germans and a F5 should be enough.

Dream OVER.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Thank god I think Bryan is still a heel


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

You guys were sick seeing Kofi as champ? No worries, we got options...

oh looks like they went with option [a] - Brock wins the title and fucks off with title never to be seen again.

Well.. that'll work. Hope Fox will appreciate when the shows main champion only shows up 4 times a year.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

He'd likely beat Kofi, but what will their new tv spot masters say to Vince when they don't see Brock and his lackadaisical Germans routine enough on the show? Someone will have to fill the void for the time, probably Roman again or something, and we'll be back to the same old drudgery once more.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Well, not my ideal choice to be champion, but fuck, it's a massive improvement over Kofi. It would be great if they actually had some credible baby faces built up to challenge Lesnar, but alas, looks like it'll be Roman again.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Well, not my ideal choice to be champion, but fuck, it's a massive improvement over Kofi. It would be great if they actually had some credible baby faces built up to challenge Lesnar, but alas, looks like it'll be Roman again.


 It'll be Seth vs Roman at WM.

Seth will probably beat Brock at RR to solidify he's still "The Man" and Roman gets his crowning moment and spot back at WM when he beats him. 

It's all starting to make sense. Seth's weird push (beats everyone but is booked like a geek) is so he can put over Roman at WM where he becomes FOTC again. 

Wouldn't surprise me if they have Roman win the Rumble either to make it "epic".

My boy can't get away from these two and is doomed to feud with them until the end of time... :mj2


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*



Ace said:


> It'll be Seth vs Roman at WM. Seth will probably beat Brock at RR.
> 
> My boy can't get away from these two and is doomed to feud with them until the end of time... :mj2


Lmfao, I don't think I ever want to see Seth/Lesnar again, nor do I want to see Roman/Lesnar, or Seth/Roman. I'm guessing you think Seth is going to move to Smackdown?

I kind of doubt that, since that literally leaves RAW with absolutely no one. Whatever the case may be, none of this looks compelling to me, and the issue stems from them not building up any credible challengers for EITHER title. Let's say Brock wins, who the fuck does he face? Roman AGAIN? If Fiend wins, who does he face? There's literally no one unless you want to prolong some feuds for 3 months, which is probably what they'll do.

In an alternate reality, maybe they actually used their TV time to build up people like Kevin Owens and Chad Gable to actually be credible stars. Lesnar/Gable is a story that could write itself, but whatever, that's just me thinking this company has any intention of actually booking compelling matches, feuds and stories, which obviously isn't the case.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Lmfao, I don't think I ever want to see Seth/Lesnar again, nor do I want to see Roman/Lesnar, or Seth/Roman. I'm guessing you think Seth is going to move to Smackdown?
> 
> I kind of doubt that, since that literally leaves RAW with absolutely no one. Whatever the case may be, none of this looks compelling to me, and the issue stems from them not building up any credible challengers for EITHER title. Let's say Brock wins, who the fuck does he face? Roman AGAIN? If Fiend wins, who does he face? There's literally no one unless you want to prolong some feuds for 3 months, which is probably what they'll do.
> 
> In an alternate reality, maybe they actually used their TV time to build up people like Kevin Owens and Chad Gable to actually be credible stars. Lesnar/Gable is a story that could write itself, but whatever, that's just me thinking this company has any intention of actually booking compelling matches, feuds and stories, which obviously isn't the case.


Seth has been heavily featured in promo material.

It seems like they're going to go with The Fiend at HIAC as Seth is losing steam fast.

Seems set to me.

Fiend and Taker for WM too. Might even be for the UC.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Bray Wyatt just lost, confirmed.

There's no fucking way they're doing monster heel vs monster heel at Survivor Series. No way. It's impossible to book because neither champion would be able to lose, and Brock wouldn't put Bray over.

Rollins retains and Brock gets his win back over Seth.

Brock Lesnar fucking ruins EVERYTHING.

Kofi and his shit run are over.....hooray. As if it even matters now.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Brock would be a strong champion for a more sports oriented product. I don't mind the champion not defending at every PPV because all it does is make the challengers look weak and bury a bunch of guys in a row but I would hope he makes more appearances and has better build

Edit: I'm not even worried about the implications this has for the Fiend because he was never winning anyway. Why would Vince suddenly start doing things correctly


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*



Kratosx23 said:


> Bray Wyatt just lost, confirmed.
> 
> There's no fucking way they're doing monster heel vs monster heel at Survivor Series. No way. It's impossible to book because neither champion would be able to lose, and Brock wouldn't put Bray over.
> 
> ...


This unfortunately could confirm that Bray is not taking the gold if they run SSeries with the same champ vs champ format. Lesnar would laugh in Brays face at all the hokey scary shit just like he did Taker. They don’t have the balls to book a real Lesnar/Fiend fight. But at the same time, are they gonna do Rollins vs Lesnar again?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*



prosperwithdeen said:


> This unfortunately could confirm that Bray is not taking the gold if they run SSeries with the same champ vs champ format. Lesnar would laugh in Brays face at all the hokey scary shit just like he did Taker. They don’t have the balls to book a real Lesnar/Fiend fight. But at the same time, are they gonna do Rollins vs Lesnar again?


YES. They are. Period, end of.

Lesnar gets his win back, because SmackDown is now the A show. Bray Wyatt is getting sacrificed to Rollins so that Brock can continue to be a worthless hack who doesn't draw a fucking penny.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Fox wanted Brock Lesnar and they got him. I don't know why people are crying about this when it was set in stone months ago.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

This should turn out as well for Kofi as Beast in the East did.
:heston


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*



The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Are people happy we're gonna get a champion who isn't around for months again?
> 
> I mean Brock's great, but what could he possibly do with the title we haven't seen yet.



And what does anyone that's on TV every week do with the title?


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Fox wanted Brock Lesnar and they got him. I don't know why people are crying about this when it was set in stone months ago.


Just because something is expected to happen doesnt mean it shouldn't be criticized if its shit. 

Outrage and shock are not the same thing.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Leasar and Roman on SD, SD will offically become the A show


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

People cheering this, you understand we're getting Brock vs Roman at Wrestlemania again, right? :bryanlol 

This definitely ruins everything. I wonder how guys at FOX feel about having no champion on their show. Wow.


----------



## victorvnv (Feb 15, 2011)

Good! At least Brock has something that Kofi never will: The Look!

Brock being champ is ok I doubt he will keep the title for long , I am guessing he will either lose it at Rumble or WM , hopefully to someone legit like Corbin, Roman, Samoa Joe, McIntyre or Lashley that at least looks believable beating Lesnar and can thus benefit from beating him without looking like a fluke joke like how Rollins did.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Can WWE be any more predictable ?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Welp we are all fucked


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*



RBrooks said:


> People cheering this, you understand we're getting Brock vs Roman at Wrestlemania again, right? :bryanlol
> 
> This definitely ruins everything. I wonder how guys at FOX feel about having no champion on their show. Wow.


Yep this is the obvious plan. They haven't built ANYONE else up. It's fuckin pathetic. If I were booking this shit, I would strap a rocket on Aleister Black and have him defeat Lesnar at Mania instead. At least Black is still somewhat protected. Lesnar vs Black is the money feud for Smackdown assuming he isn't drafted to RAW.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Surely, Kofi's gonna win, right?















Gonna press F in advance.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Prediction: Kofi will win in an upset. Perhaps reversing an F5 into a pinning combination.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Lawl at Fox starting off their new show with an absentee champion. You can say Kofi shouldn't be the champ but there's nobody else they could pick instead?


Pretty much. Wwe pretty much told me I can tune out of smackdown after the first episode I have 0 interest in another brock title reign


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*



DGenerationMC said:


> Surely, Kofi's gonna win, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The Boy Wonder said:


> Prediction: Kofi will win in an upset. Perhaps reversing an F5 into a pinning combination.


No chance in hell. The fact that this match is even happening means that Lesnar is winning. Brock is not wrestling on free TV on the FOX debut at that and losing. They're gonna want the big moment as the show goes off the air. If Kofi wins I will eat my hat.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*



prosperwithdeen said:


> No chance in hell. The fact that this match is even happening means that Lesnar is winning. Brock is not wrestling on free TV on the FOX debut at that and losing. They're gonna want the big moment as the show goes off the air. If Kofi wins I will eat my hat.


Kofi will win. That doesn't mean he'll be standing tall at the end of the show. 

• Kofi upsets Brock
• Brock beats the shit out of him afterwards
• An injured Kofi loses the title to Brock at Crown Jewel


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The Boy Wonder said:


> prosperwithdeen said:
> 
> 
> > No chance in hell. The fact that this match is even happening means that Lesnar is winning. Brock is not wrestling on free TV on the FOX debut at that and losing. They're gonna want the big moment as the show goes off the air. If Kofi wins I will eat my hat.
> ...


Kofi isn't winning. I fucking love kofi but there is no chance of him winning. Brock's taking the title hostage again :eyeroll:


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Kofi will win. That doesn't mean he'll be standing tall at the end of the show.
> 
> • Kofi upsets Brock
> • Brock beats the shit out of him afterwards
> • An injured Kofi loses the title to Brock at Crown Jewel


That would then put Kofi on the same Superman level as Rollins. Lesnar is not losing clean twice in a row. Especially to Kofi who Vince didn’t even want to push in the first place. Vince would never allow it. I’m still surprised that it was so clean at Summerslam with Rollins.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Orton should have won the title. He can be a bigger star than Lesnar anyways if booked right. But I'll gladly take almost anyone over Kofi now, so yeah. 
I still think the Fiend will win the title though, and they'll probably just change the SurvivorSeries format this year not to upset either Fox or USA.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - SmackDown Fox Debut 10/4*



raymond1985 said:


> Brock should squash him in 3 minutes.


Thankfully, Kofi Kingston will last longer than 3 minutes and what you suggested won't happen at all


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*



Gendo said:


> Orton has never been a star. Brock is way bigger because of his UFC career.


Lesnar lives off hype and has never drawn a dime for WWE. Orton's longevity guarantees he's drawn much more than Lesnar. He's also mainstream as his RKO outta nowhere is a meme. He looks the part, he's still young enough, Orton could have had a decent run, hell he could have feuded with Lesnar as throwback to their match at SummerSlam. Much more options than Kofi vs whatever or having a champion who SUCKS and never appears and doesn't draw shit.


----------



## JooJCeeC (Apr 4, 2017)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Fuuuck yea. Kofi sucks ass.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*



prosperwithdeen said:


> Yep this is the obvious plan. They haven't built ANYONE else up. It's fuckin pathetic. If I were booking this shit, *I would strap a rocket on Aleister Black and have him defeat Lesnar at Mania instead.* At least Black is still somewhat protected. Lesnar vs Black is the money feud for Smackdown assuming he isn't drafted to RAW.


By all means, do it. I'd even say, do it as soon as you can, fuck waiting till WM, when Vince will change his mind again. Just do it right away. Have Black come out and beat his ass in 10 seconds. Just Black Mass him to hell as the match starts and win the title. 



The Boy Wonder said:


> Kofi will win. That doesn't mean he'll be standing tall at the end of the show.
> 
> • Kofi upsets Brock
> • Brock beats the shit out of him afterwards
> • An injured Kofi loses the title to Brock at Crown Jewel


There's absolutely 0 point in that. If Brock is winning the title - he is winning the title, he's not losing to Kofi and then winning. 

The whole thing is really laughable. They think Brock's title win will start a FOX debut with a bang, but in reality it just shows the fans that the company will still suck and there's no need to even watch the damn show. Good luck, because FOX will demand more than an absentee champion.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

I ain’t watching your dumb ass show, Vince.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Cain Velasquez to turn up and cost Brock the title.

or more likely, Brock win after more germans than the SS.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Here is something people on this site forgets that Fox wanted Brock Lesnar. They wanted him to be the WWE Champion going into the new draft and on forward. Vince had no choice but to cave in. Fox is in the drivers seat, not Vince McMahon. They are paying him a billions, Vince has no choice to listen to them or they will cancel the show entirely then you fans would be more fucked as WWE fans.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Bork to save SD! 

:boombrock


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*



Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Here is something people on this site forgets that Fox wanted Brock Lesnar. They wanted him to be the WWE Champion going into the new draft and on forward. Vince had no choice but to cave in. Fox is in the drivers seat, not Vince McMahon. They are paying him a billions, Vince has no choice to listen to them or they will cancel the show entirely then you fans would be more fucked as WWE fans.


I'd like the see source on that. Because to me, there's a big doubt they would want a champion that is never there, what's the point? And if they think Brock will always be there, then they are really, really dumb. 

Although, can Vince really afford Brock on every show considering the money he's about to receive from Fox? If he can, then I'd still doubt he would do that. How much of that Fox money would go directly to Brock?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Kofi bout to get MERKED.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Please Brock destroy that fucking piece of shit.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

:brock

Maybe they can turn Bryan and have him win the RR or something and chase Brock. A full build between them could be great. Or a proper Big E push.

Assuming Lesnar wins and Kofi moves on.

Watch it be Roman.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Not another title Lesnar is taking hostage.


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

I'd start watching again if Brock crushes Kofi like a bug in two minutes. Get the belt off that eternal midcarder.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

I smell a squash match and a Champion who is never on TV to do anything when he's on TV. Isn't that right Brock? :ha


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

It sucks but I cannot argue as to why they are doing it. It's a money move for Fox, just sucks it has to be Lesner. The mans not even a ratings draw anymore but he has name value so I guess thats enough for Fox.

On a plus side it might actually get the title featured in the main event where it belongs. The WWe title has been playing second fiddle to the Universal title since the brand split back in 2016. If Brock having that title can bring it back to the main event then whatever I guess. 

Although if this leads to Lesner v Roman Reigns at Wrestlemania AGAIN! I will seriously melt my face off.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Looks like the Fiend is going to suplex city at Survivor Series. 

Or Brock is getting his win back from Seth. Either is possible.


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

I don't see Kofi pinning Brock, but I also don't think Fox wants Smackdown to have a champion who doesn't show up that much. I think this is just booked to have a big match kick off Smackdown on Fox and it will probably end in a DQ or a count out.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

:mark
The GOAT is back to save the WWE championship, and in turn Smackdown.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Lesnar on FOX was an inevitability. 

Hyped for another round of complaints for a bork title reign. Throw Roman in there for a match, why not.

:Brock


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174126797535010816
I'm with Kofi until the end. Hell, even after it's over I'm still with Kofi. Period. 

Seriously though, Kofi Kingston's 6-month WWE Title reign ending to Brock Lesnar is respectable because Kofi as the world heavyweight champion is legit and Brock is "The Beast" and there is no mountain more dangerous to fall from. I'm certain Kofi won't go down like no punk. 

Kofi has received great booking his entire run from chasing to champion. He consistently gives entertaining performances, which is the story of Kofi's career the last 10 years. Kofi always delivers on his uniquely charismatic presence and fun personality as he remains over with the fans "TO THIS DAY!" as a "smiley babyface" in 2019. I cannot stress enough how impressive that truly is in this era of wrestling.

This is going to be an exciting main event to watch. I just don't know what role, if any, the WWE Title has at the Hell in a Cell PPV only 2 days after. 


On a side note, Brock should keep the beard. He's always looked even more killer with it.


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

They need to be careful with how they book this match.

Most Brock matches are squashes right? But if it is a squash, and if it's the main event/last thing on the show - you can't start it with 5mins to go in the show or it's obvious it's a squash. I know it's a small consideration but it's something that always bugs me.

I say they start the show with it, or do it at the 1h mark. Don't leave it for the very end.


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

A perfect bookend to his title reign.


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Kingston's title reign is proof that you can't create a star out of a journeyman.

He had his nice little moment at Mania, but since then the interest has just not been there. He'll probably end his reign as the lowest drawing champion in over a decade. He's been a better champion than Rollins, who is perhaps the world long-term world champion of the century, but that is about as far as the praise should go. He just isn't main-event material. 

Orton should have beaten him a long time ago and sent him back to his natural home of the mid-card.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Predictable but not at all interesting. Kofi has been a great champion and I know they're having Brock win the title at an attempt to bring in new viewers but in the long run a current wrestler beating Kofi would be better. Brock has been a horrible champion every time he's won the strap and I don't see how that'll be any different on SD, especially if they're going to rehash his feud with Roman Reigns.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Brock is finally going to end that boring overdone title reign no disrespect to Kofi intended but it's far overdue.

Brock as part time WWE champion is another issue entirely.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Y'all gonna be mad when Kofi does the unthinkable and beat Brock at the Oct. 2nd show! :lol

I'm not here for another Brock reign. Fucker been holding titles hostage for years now. I can't deal with it AGAIN.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Let's kickoff Smackdown's first show on Fox by giving the title to the part timer again. Do I want Kofi as champ still? No. Do I want another Lesnar reign where he's only there once in a while? Of course not. How long before Fox realizes that a part time champ isn't going to work?


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Brilliant, a part timer to nab the belt and hold it hostage.


----------



## BReal73 (Mar 28, 2007)

If i was the Booker an ideal scenario would be for the entire New Day to turn heel, leading to Wrestlemania where a heel Kofi faces a babyface Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Uness (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

I'll take anyone over that talentless clown kofi.


----------



## BReal73 (Mar 28, 2007)

I don't want to see Reigns vs Lesnar again at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*



Ham and Egger said:


> Y'all gonna be mad when Kofi does the unthinkable and beat Brock at the Oct. 2nd show! :lol
> 
> I'm not here for another Brock reign. Fucker been holding titles hostage for years now. I can't deal with it AGAIN.


I'd actually be happy just to save us from another Brock reign, but it won't happen. 

Brock hasn't wrestled ONE match on television since he came back in 2012. Not one. There's a reason it's happening now, and the reason is, he's their star to carry the title for Fox. Brock wins the title the very first show on Fox, the midcard Kofi reign is over, it's business as usual, starts the show off with a bang (allegedly). Now, nobody wants to see Brock anymore......let them figure that out the hard way.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Yes, we saw this coming months ago but it's still garbage.

Lesnar was stale as Champ last year, he was stale as Champ this year and he will be stale as Champ once he beats Kofi.

Once Crown Jewel is done, he might be around for Survivor Series and then disappear until Royal Rumble time. I don't see how this benefits Smackdown in the long run at all when their Champion wont be around on a weekly basis.

I do like Lesnar, but they don't need to make him the WWE Champion. Think beyond the short term of him beating Kingston and using him to generate buzz for the first show on FOX.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Oh God, more Brock/Roman fpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

I’m all for Kofi finally losing the title, his reign has lasted WAY longer than I expected and it’s been dreadful. I wish somebody else would get to win it but obviously they were going with Lesnar all along. 

The only thing I hope for is that it doesn’t lead to Roman dethroning Brock!! There are plenty of other options and it would be nice to see somebody else win it. I’d love to see KO win it in the end.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

BORK is obviously winning the title here.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Watch Kofi retain lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Brock probably wins. I can't say that's a good thing. It just puts SmackDown in the same position Raw has been in, although in the short term, this is obviously huge and exciting.

I think I'd be able to tolerate another Lesnar reign if they set up him vs. Bryan again at WrestleMania, especially now that Bryan is a face again. That match last year was HOT.

Just please don't set up him vs. Roman again. PLEASE.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*



Kratosx23 said:


> Bray Wyatt just lost, confirmed.
> 
> There's no fucking way they're doing monster heel vs monster heel at Survivor Series. No way. It's impossible to book because neither champion would be able to lose, and Brock wouldn't put Bray over.
> 
> ...


Get a grip man


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

I dislike Brock, but I would happily watch him destroy Kofi in a few minutes and end this reign of terror. Kofi should have lost the title months ago. His moment at WrestleMania should have resulted in a brief ''thank you'' title reign similar to others in the past. It should not have lasted 6 months with incredibly strong booking because Kofi's not the caliber of talent to deserve that. His fan support has cooled off noticeably since WrestleMania and it's his time to lose the belt now. 

WWE failed to build more of a star out of Kofi anyway. Despite strong booking in matches, they didn't make him seem special. He still comes out to the New Day theme, his wrestling attire is still childish trash, they didn't change anything about his character at all. He should have been presented as the star of the New Day instead of part of the New Day, with a different theme, attire, character and attitude. The fact that WWE changed nothing about Kofi suggests his time in the main event is transitional and they don't see him as a long term star they want to invest any time in.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

The beard is back :brock3


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

I think Brock wins not because its time for Kofi's reign to be over but because unless The New Day as a whole drops the silly pancake flipping, unicorn horn wearing kid stuff and just become serious wrestlers, how do they stay on Smackdown with Fox wanting a series sports show?

I know Kofi is in the promotional stuff, I am just hung up on this.

Perhaps, Brock beats Kofi and the Power of Positivity out of him.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Not a Lesnar fan these days, but Kofi’s been champion long enough. This should last about 5 minutes tops...


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Fun fact: Brock's last non-title feuds took place in 2016 :maury


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - SmackDown Fox Debut 10/4*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> Free TV Brock match :wow


first match hes had on smackdown since early 2004.......first real match hes had on free TV altogether for that matter since early 2004. 

....I do do suspect that it wont happen though, probably another case of lying to draw people in.

On a side note, I hope brock grows out his beard again, bout time for a fresh look.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Welp the Kofimania train was fun while it lasted. uttahere

The match itself would have been intriguing had it not screamed predictability all over it.


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Have an overly arrogant Kofi send Xavier and Big E to the back and have Brock basically squash him.

Rematch at HIAC where both Xavier and Big E both interfere and it’s a much more competitive match, but Kofi still loses. Tease dissension between New Day, even if you don’t plan on breaking them up. You could even have Xavier or Big E accidentally cost Kofi the match. 

Just something to create a storyline. People say that Brock is stale. Goodness, how stale is New Day? They’ve been doing the same schtick for 5? years, but they do it every single day week, and sometimes multiple times a week.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

I'll be interested to see what kind of match they have. I mean I know some people say "squash" but Brock has had competitive matches in the recent past against AJ, Bryan, Balor, and Rollins.

Kofi has been has protected ever since he became champion. So if he's going to have a competitive 10-15 minute match with those guys, I'm thinking they should do the same with Kofi.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

I remember the first match these two had at that Japan special they did on the Network. 

Wonder if they'll bring that up.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*



TD Stinger said:


> I'll be interested to see what kind of match they have. I mean I know some people say "squash" but Brock has had competitive matches in the recent past against AJ, Bryan, Balor, and Rollins.
> 
> Kofi has been has protected ever since he became champion. So if he's going to have a competitive 10-15 minute match with those guys, I'm thinking they should do the same with Kofi.


It'll be competitive along the same lines. FOX wants a sports-oriented show and I doubt they open the season with a 15-second squash match. At least I hope not.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

booking wrestling matches for the markts


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

A shame so many people are already expecting a 5 minute beatdown. Kofimania = failure. Welp! Back to the (non)drawing board.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*



prosperwithdeen said:


> It'll be competitive along the same lines. FOX wants a sports-oriented show and I doubt they open the season with a 15-second squash match. At least I hope not.


They want a sports oriented PRESENTATION, as in, they want it to be taken seriously, not as a fucking sports entertainment clown show with the 24/7 title everywhere. That doesn't mean Brock won't kill Kofi. There are squash matches in the UFC all the time.

There is literally no reason to protect Kofi, because his push is over.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Brock in less than 10 seconds. I'm no fan of part time champ Brock but this Kofi reign has to end.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

I think Brock is ending Kofi's reign, Kofi has held it longer than i ever thought he would anyways but i can't say i'm thrilled about having an absent WWE Champion again-and HIAC is like 2 days after so who knows what will happen. Definitely intriguing though, at least that's something.

And with the Survivor Series thing, apparently we are getting a proper hard draft with definite separate rosters so i can't see how the Survivor Series brand warfare thing can happen because apparently FOX & USA don't want to advertise superstars from the opposite shows so how would they be able to build up the matches? The Raw Vs. SmackDown thing has been well over done anyways and never really adds anything or helps anyone, it's just an easy month for the writers. I'm completely happy with Survivor Series being a regular PPV without Champions facing each other for no reason.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*



Kratosx23 said:


> They want a sports oriented PRESENTATION, as in, they want it to be taken seriously, not as a fucking sports entertainment clown show with the 24/7 title everywhere. That doesn't mean Brock won't kill Kofi. There are squash matches in the UFC all the time.
> 
> There is literally no reason to protect Kofi, because his push is over.


Doesn’t matter. It shouldn’t be a squash nobody wants to see that shit except the people who hate Kofi. Those opinions mean nothing. How many times have we seen Brock squash people? Bryan and Balor got plenty of offense in there’s no reason why Kofi can’t. I’m not a fan of Kofi either but Give me something good so I don’t fuckin feel like I’m wasting my time. First FOX show should have some good championship wrestling.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*



prosperwithdeen said:


> First FOX show should have some good championship wrestling.


The problem is they also have to make time for Hogan, Austin, Flair, Goldberg, Angle, Booker, and maybe The Rock, etc. segments


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Of course people on WF would be calling for the WWE Champion of the last 6 months to drop the title in a squash match to a part-timer. :frank2

Reminds me how they bitched out Kevin Owens to Goldberg couple years ago.

Thankfully, that's not how Kofi's WWE Championship match will be booked, win or lose. Brock in the last couple years has had some good competitive matches with guys considerably smaller than him. Brock versus: AJ Styles (Survivor Series '17), Daniel Bryan (Survivor Series '18), Finn Balor (Royal Rumble '19), and Seth Rollins (SummerSlam '19). Same will happen here.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

:lmao

Just :lmao. What a mess


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

I'm sure Brock will win. I don't think it'll be a squash - that'd be a fair burial of everyone Kofi has beaten - but I'm sure Brock will win. WWE always bets on Brock.

But imagine, for a moment, the REEEEEEEs of rage from the Kofi haters on this board if Kofi should somehow pull off the win. My word.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

NEW DAY! turns heel and cheats to keep the title lol. I'm going to be optimistic and root for Kofi _any man with two hands, has a fighting chance_


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*



Mutant God said:


> NEW DAY! turns heel and cheats to keep the title lol. I'm going to be optimistic and root for Kofi _any man with two hands, has a fighting chance_


I'd love to see a situation in which Big E and Xavier help Kofi win and then turn on Kofi setting up a Kofi vs. Big E w/Xavier match down the line.

That's the only way I could be interested in Kofi with the belt at this point though.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Best in the East rematch :lol


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

I still don`t get this. Maybe Orton was right, and Kofi is stupid. 
Brock terrorizes him and Seth for weeks with this MITB case ... then Brock picks Seth and loses ... ofc Brock did NOTHING to deserve another title shot ... and then he walks to Kofi and let his lawyer - Brock did not even ask himself - ask for a title shot ... and Kofi accepts .... to get beaten up in the next second.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Brock is gonna win, it's a forgone conclusion. Big title change on the first official show for the new network I mean there is 0 chance Kofi wins, and I want him to win, I can't stand Lesnar. All I can hope for is that he puts in some actual effort like he has a few times in the past and makes it a great story.. but this is not PPV, it's a smackdown, don't expect too much from Brock on free TV, unfortunately. At least he beat Randy, which was pretty much crucial for his reign to erase that mistake from 2009


----------



## Irig (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Kofi should get beat up by Revival or even Orton on his entrance walk so that a Simple single F5 will be OK for Brock to beat him... Don't think Brock would work a long match and best down will protect Kofi... 

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk


----------



## Nader2020 (Sep 18, 2019)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Brock is the smartest person in the wrestling business. He gets paid millions to barely do anything.


----------



## ScottishPsychopath (May 25, 2019)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Pretty much the most unsurprising surprise ever.


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

I was of the mindset of expecting Brock to squash Kofi on the FOX premiere for months...originally with Brock cashing in the MITB contract (somehow I think that was the original purpose of hin winning it, but Rollins was flopping and they needed to try to elevate him more since his WM win was cheap). But, with the changes, I see Vince possibly using this match and broader platform as a selling point for for the Network and PPV's. 

I can see Brock well on his way to squashing Kofi for the title and The New Day interferes saving Kofi and the title...leading to the rematch at Hell in A Cell where no one (so they say) can interfere. Of course, Brock can win there and they can have their blowoff rematch in Saudi where Brock wins again.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

this is only gonna lead to Brock vs Roman MVXII and the fans are gonna shit on it, Vince seems to think its the next Cena-Orton. like ive said before no one gives a shit about Roman slaying the evil part-timer its been done to death.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*



TJC93 said:


> And what does anyone that's on TV every week do with the title?


I don't know maybe actually show up, and not leave one guy to drive the entire main event feud by himself? Defend the title on tv, do more than just have a manager say the same thing every time he shows up?

I swear some of y'all deserve Roman vs Brock for the next 7 manias.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

This match should be a squash!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

I don't know. I have a feeling Brock will win by DQ or some shit. Brock is spamming F5's on Kofi and he is helpless until New Day go and break it up.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

If Kofi wins, omg! AEW will definitely take over!


----------



## Prescott1189 (Sep 27, 2016)

Yeah I'm going to say Lesnar wins this but in dirty fashion leading to Kofi Kingston getting a rematch at Hell in a Cell but I'll be surprised if they decide to put these two in the Cell itself but for now I'll say it'll be a normal match.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Can't wait till Brock squashes this nerd.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*



Clique said:


> Of course people on WF would be calling for the WWE Champion of the last 6 months to drop the title in a squash match to a part-timer. :frank2
> 
> Reminds me how they bitched out Kevin Owens to Goldberg couple years ago.
> 
> Thankfully, that's not how Kofi's WWE Championship match will be booked, win or lose. Brock in the last couple years has had some good competitive matches with guys considerably smaller than him. Brock versus: AJ Styles (Survivor Series '17), Daniel Bryan (Survivor Series '18), Finn Balor (Royal Rumble '19), and Seth Rollins (SummerSlam '19). Same will happen here.


I dont see why people are so eager for Kofi to lose. I mean sure i can see their PoV. But same time. It's very unlikely Kofi will win the big one again at this stage of his career.

What i'd personally would love to see is New Day help Kofi win, only to turn on him during post-match celebrations and have Big E & Xavier Woods destroy Kofi. Which leads into Big E vs. Kofi for the title where Big E would win the belt by cheating.

I wouldn't want to see Brock win the title and then hold the title as hostage while Heyman shows up once a month saying "MY CLIENT IS GOING TO DO THE EXACT SAME ROUTINE WE'VE DONE FOR MULTIPLE YEARS NOW!"

It just doesn't sound appealing.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I don't know maybe actually show up, and not leave one guy to drive the entire main event feud by himself? Defend the title on tv, do more than just have a manager say the same thing every time he shows up?
> 
> I swear some of y'all deserve Roman vs Brock for the next 7 manias.



Yes because people really seem to be respecting the 2 guys that show up every week right now! 

And I would happily take Roman v Brock for the next 7 manias over shit like Kofi and Braun Strowman


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*



TJC93 said:


> Yes because people really seem to be respecting the 2 guys that show up every week right now!
> 
> And I would happily take Roman v Brock for the next 7 manias over shit like Kofi and Braun Strowman


They don't? And yes, I'm sure you would.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

As good of a champ Kofi has been since WrestleMania, it's time to drop it. I don't mind having Brock as the WWE Champion if I'm completely honest. Will likely set up Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns at WrestleMania 36 and have Reigns beat Lesnar to win the championship which I'm also ok with.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*



PhenomenalOne11 said:


> As good of a champ Kofi has been since WrestleMania, it's time to drop it. I don't mind having Brock as the WWE Champion if I'm completely honest. Will likely set up Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns at WrestleMania 36 and have Reigns beat Lesnar to win the championship which I'm also ok with.


Brock vs Roman at Wrestlemania again? Been there done that. Too many times.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> They don't? And yes, I'm sure you would.



The current WWE Champion wrestled a piss break match at a PPV, i'd rather Brock wrestle once every now and then and actually make it a relevant match.


----------



## BReal73 (Mar 28, 2007)

The only reason why Im not sure if Lesnar wins is because Heyman is the head writer on Raw so Lesnar would prefer to stay on Raw surely.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*



BReal73 said:


> The only reason why Im not sure if Lesnar wins is because Heyman is the head writer on Raw so Lesnar would prefer to stay on Raw surely.




Doesn’t matter what Lesnar wants. Fox is paying the bills now, so he listens to them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*



TJC93 said:


> The current WWE Champion wrestled a piss break match at a PPV, i'd rather Brock wrestle once every now and then and actually make it a relevant match.


It's cool, I get it. You rather the title scene go back to being in shambles.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*



Clique said:


> Of course people on WF would be calling for the WWE Champion of the last 6 months to drop the title in a squash match to a part-timer. :frank2
> 
> Reminds me how they bitched out Kevin Owens to Goldberg couple years ago.
> 
> Thankfully, that's not how Kofi's WWE Championship match will be booked, win or lose. Brock in the last couple years has had some good competitive matches with guys considerably smaller than him. Brock versus: AJ Styles (Survivor Series '17), Daniel Bryan (Survivor Series '18), Finn Balor (Royal Rumble '19), and Seth Rollins (SummerSlam '19). Same will happen here.


The logic I see on this site is so baffling to me sometimes. A small dude like DB who was a coward ass heel put on a show with Brock, and Kofi beat DB clean at MANIA, and has been beating top dudes clean since then should now be squashed by Brock... A man Seth beat clean in 8 mins in the opener of MANIA for the Universal title.

:dead3 I'm sleep beyond belief.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> It's cool, I get it. You rather the title scene go back to being in shambles.



The title scene has been in shambles since about 2008


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 9, 2018)

Kratosx23 said:


> Brock Lesnar fucking ruins EVERYTHING.


Do you ever wonder if you might be caught in a state of arrested development? I’m guessing you’re an adult based on how long you’ve been posting on this forum, but everything you write comes across as the petulant pissing and moaning of an adolescent. It’s like you’ve been trapped in that really annoying, self obsessed, angsty teenage phase for over a decade now. Honestly, every one of your posts just makes me feel sorry for your parents (who I can only assume you still live with).


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*



Ray McCarthy said:


> Do you ever wonder if you might be caught in a state of arrested development? I’m guessing you’re an adult based on how long you’ve been posting on this forum, but everything you write comes across as the petulant pissing and moaning of an adolescent. It’s like you’ve been trapped in that really annoying, self obsessed, angsty teenage phase for over a decade now. Honestly, every one of your posts just makes me feel sorry for your parents (who I can only assume you still live with).















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Never been a fan of Kofi particularly as a champion let alone him holding the title for so long but having him drop the title to Lesnar is a complete waste of an opportunity to build up a good heel to main event status.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*



Dolorian said:


> Never been a fan of Kofi particularly as a champion let alone him holding the title for so long but having him drop the title to Lesnar is a complete waste of an opportunity to build up a good heel to main event status.


it makes sense for the debut of a new series to have an established star as the top guy, to attract casuals. same with aew and jericho, we know he isn't a great long term choice but he is well known to non-diehard fans and will attract those people to the tv show.


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

*Does Rey Cost Lesnar The Title????*

Rey Mysterio had a Universal Title Match scheduled for tonight and Brock Lesnar beat him and his son up to open RAW. So, do you think Rey shows up and costs Brock the title on Friday???


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Does Rey Cost Lesnar The Title????*

Nah usually when Heyman gives a spoiler it turns out to actually be a spoiler. Brock is still winning.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Does Rey Cost Lesnar The Title????*

No. It's Brock vs Seth at Survivor Series. They set it up tonight.

Hooray.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Does Rey Cost Lesnar The Title????*

Nah, Brock is winning the belt on Friday.

Rey might have a match with Brock after that, but I don't see anything stopping Brock from winning on Friday.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

I feel like it is possible that there wont be a finish for the match on Smackdown and then it leads to them having a match at HIAC, where Lesnar wins.

Why do i say that? Lesnar clobbered Kofi last week and then looked dominant on RAW last night. Maybe New Day helps out Kofi somehow on Smackdown and it leads to a rematch inside HIAC, where Kofi wont have Woods and Big E.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

I know this has been the advertised match for weeks, but I have zero trust in WWE to deliver on anything that they promise for their TV shows.

My vote goes into the "Neither wins this match because this match never happens" column. Some kind of fuckery, probably in the opening segment, and Kofi can't defend, or Lesnar injured by someone. Basically a rough replay of the opening segment of RAW, because these "creative" teams have literally no imagination.

I know people think that starting off the Fox run with an established name as champ seems like a good idea, but I'm not sure WWE want to start this thing off with the biggest heel in the company on top - and not even attending most shows. How can Brock draw a single viewer when he's not there for 9/10 episodes?


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

cai1981 said:


> Rey Mysterio had a Universal Title Match scheduled for tonight and Brock Lesnar beat him and his son up to open RAW. So, do you think Rey shows up and costs Brock the title on Friday???


On second thought, the "authorities were questioning Brock Lesnar" on Monday....maybe he gets arrested on tue way to the ring...setting up a handicap match: Brock vs. Rey and Dominik!


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Does Rey Cost Lesnar The Title????*



Kratosx23 said:


> No. It's Brock vs Seth at Survivor Series. They set it up tonight.
> 
> Hooray.


Hasn't been confirmed, at all...


----------



## Zelina#1 (Jul 31, 2018)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Well, atleast Kofi had a longer reign than expected


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Clearly its Brock/Seth III with Brock getting atleast one of his wins back. This is what this company does people, its the main reason I cant invest anymore. 

It's just the same shit cycled over and over again. The crazy part is that this is all leading to Brock/Roman yet again at Mania.


----------



## Zelina#1 (Jul 31, 2018)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Was thinking that could happen as well


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Look WWE, there are two things I want from you this week: 

1) Lesnar HAS to beat Kofi for the belt. Kofi's reign has gone lone enough and I am just bored to tears with it. He's beat pretty much everybody and the reign went longer than anybody expected, so for God's sake, can we just end it already? Lesnar at least has a certain level of gravitas to him that will make the show at least slightly more interesting in the short term. 

2) The Fiend HAS to beat Seth Rollins at HIAC. Sorry guys, but you booked yourselves into that corner. The Fiend can't lose yet and should walk out as champ. 

If one of or neither of those things happen, I'll do what I always do when WWE lets me down....shrug my shoulders and give it a break for about 5-6 months before I give it another chance.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Taroostyles said:


> Clearly its Brock/Seth III with Brock getting atleast one of his wins back. This is what this company does people, its the main reason I cant invest anymore.
> 
> It's just the same shit cycled over and over again. The crazy part is that this is all leading to Brock/Roman yet again at Mania.


It is the same shit over and over again regarding Brock, and I say that as a fan. Brock being a special attraction I’m completely fine with because Brock is a Beast and he has a legit aura that is currently rare in our business. Brock as a special attraction as the World Champion? We’ve done this already multiple times and now it’s time to move other stars into the title picture. 

I’d have Kofi retain on Friday. WWE can launch another heel on the roster to ultimately defeat Kofi, whenever. 

I’d have Brock start a new program that builds to a marquee match at Survivor Series. Have Brock feud with Cain Velasquez, or somebody big. Away from World Title reigns, and away from fighting Roman Reigns again.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Kofi said he is going to make Brock pay for what he did to Rey and Dominic. This was Brock's response :brock4


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

after last night, there’s no way Kofi should have any offense. Have the bell ring and Kofi given 3 F5’s in two minutes


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

I hope Brock wins on Friday against Kofi and then feuds with Rey Mysterio. Finally at next year's WM we get Brock vs Rock II for the WWE Championship.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

Brock wins, feuds with Rey, then Velasquez comes in, Reigns wins the Rumble and then the belt at WrestleMania.

Sounds about right.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*



American_Nightmare said:


> Brock wins, feuds with Rey, then Velasquez comes in, Reigns wins the Rumble and then the belt at WrestleMania.
> 
> Sounds about right.




I think Cain could be there as soon as Friday. At latest it’ll be whenever Rey gets his ass kicked by Brock again. They’re clearly teasing that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

They botched the Kofi run. I don't think he's world champ material, but he got over so I get giving it to him. But as world champ, you gotta tweak the gimmick, he can't be doing that goofy midcard shit with that music and throwing pancakes and shit. I suspect Brock is gonna win


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*



RubberbandGoat said:


> after last night, there’s no way Kofi should have any offense. Have the bell ring and Kofi given 3 F5’s in two minutes


The same Brock who just lost to Seth Rollins, and wen 10-15 minutes with Balor, AJ, and Bryan in the last couple years. And besides Seth, Kofi has been booked stronger than all of them recently.

So, why would Kofi only last 2 minutes? Because he beat up Rey and his kid? This is the same Brock who broke damn near all of Seth's ribs and still lost. That segment last night shouldn't change anything.


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

*Re: Kofi Kingston vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship) - Friday Night SmackDown on FOX (10/4)*

There is no point protecting Kingston at this stage. His title reign has bombed and if WWE have any sense they won't give him another turn. He should go back to the mid-card where he belongs.


----------



## Revillution15 (Mar 3, 2017)

I have a feeling Rey will cost Brock the match. Nothing wrong with a potentiol Seth vs. Kofi match at SS.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Revillution15 said:


> I have a feeling Rey will cost Brock the match. Nothing wrong with a potentiol Seth vs. Kofi match at SS.


WYATT vs Kofi.

Seth had his time.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

It's like they're trying to make people hate Kofi at this point. There's no other reason why they want to keep him champion.



RubberbandGoat said:


> after last night, there’s no way Kofi should have any offense. Have the bell ring and Kofi given 3 F5’s in two minutes


Remember this match? It's ridiculous this jobber turned into a world champion.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

*Wow crazy finish*

What did kofi do wrong? Disgusting way to lose the title. Then give a pop to some out of shape nobody mma fighter or someone.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: Wow crazy finish*

FOX is not going to entrust a billion dollars on a roster that lacks this much starpower. So they went to Fury and Cain. You dont gotta like it, but its FOXs world now.


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

That couldn't have gone any better.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Wow crazy finish*



RainmakerV2 said:


> FOX is not going to entrust a billion dollars on a roster that lacks this much starpower. So they went to Fury and Cain. You dont gotta like it, but its FOXs world now.


Cain Velasquez literally has negative star power. The dude was an anti-draw in the UFC. Vince got baited and someone sold him on the idea that Velasquez is this bad ass dude that beat Lesnar, when in reality he is a giant charisma Vacuum.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Wow crazy finish*



RainmakerV2 said:


> FOX is not going to entrust a billion dollars on a roster that lacks this much starpower. So they went to Fury and Cain. You dont gotta like it, but its FOXs world now.


Well they aren't wrong, theres no stars in todays WWE, Fox knew that and brought in real stars.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Wow crazy finish*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Cain Velasquez literally has negative star power. The dude was an anti-draw in the UFC. Vince got baited and someone sold him on the idea that Velasquez is this bad ass dude that beat Lesnar, when in reality he is a giant charisma Vacuum.


He's a fucking mega star compared to the WWE roster.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Wow crazy finish*



SAMCRO said:


> He's a fucking mega star compared to the WWE roster.


What the fuck does that say? They sacrificed the ENTIRE roster for him. Dude drew like 1.3 million viewers for UFC's debut on ESPN and did record low PPV buys as Heavyweight champion. That's a mega star to you?


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

Fuck giving Brock another run, I can see how its gonna go from a mile away Vince is a predictable ******

Crown Jewel- beats Velaquesz
Survivor Series- beats Seth or Wyatt
Rumble- goes over some geek like Miz or Andrade
WrestleMania- ROMAN JAM SMACKS LESNAR ONCE AGAIN DURRRRR


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Brock and Shane still the top heels and only ones given any stories with any shred of gravitas. Sounds like I won't miss a damn thing if I keep tuning out from now until Mania season.


----------



## Fudge (Jun 23, 2004)

Complete bullshit. That's just one of the reasons I stopped watching this garbage.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Wow crazy finish*



SAMCRO said:


> Well they aren't wrong, theres no stars in todays WWE, Fox knew that and brought in real stars.


LOL at calling Cain a real star. Jack Swagger out popped Cain. No one even knew who the guy was

I cant be the only one that thought when he first came out it was Dominic with a shaved head.


----------



## kuja killer (Jul 24, 2018)

*Re: Wow crazy finish*



birthday_massacre said:


> I cant be the only one that thought when he first came out it was Dominic with a shaved head.


defintely me, seriously i thought 100% it was domnique and i was like, wait there's 5 or 6 minutes left, brock cant have another match already!!

then they said cain..[someone], had no clue who that was cause i've never watched anything-UFC in my life before.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

The way Kofi got ended was disturbing. Made me realize how weak Kofi was Kayfabe wise. No way in hell he could reach main event level 
ever again he out here breaking records.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

*Re: Wow crazy finish*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> What the fuck does that say? They sacrificed the ENTIRE roster for him. Dude drew like 1.3 million viewers for UFC's debut on ESPN and did record low PPV buys as Heavyweight champion. That's a mega star to you?


I know that generally Brock doesn't give a shit, but does anyone else think this feels a little like Hogan bringing the Ultimate Warrior into WCW?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Wow crazy finish*



birthday_massacre said:


> LOL at calling Cain a real star. Jack Swagger out popped Cain. No one even knew who the guy was
> 
> *I cant be the only one that thought when he first came out it was Dominic with a shaved head.*


Yo, I thought the exact same shit :lol


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Matthew Castillo said:


> The Inbred Goatman said:
> 
> 
> > What the fuck does that say? They sacrificed the ENTIRE roster for him. Dude drew like 1.3 million viewers for UFC's debut on ESPN and did record low PPV buys as Heavyweight champion. That's a mega star to you?
> ...


I thought of Tito Ortiz Impact debut lmao.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

Inoki suddenly felt a jolt through his body. A beautiful smile forms.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

The One said:


> I thought of Tito Ortiz Impact debut lmao.


I was thinking in terms of how Hogan basically brought in Warrior so he could get his win back against him.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Matthew Castillo said:


> The One said:
> 
> 
> > I thought of Tito Ortiz Impact debut lmao.
> ...


Well that took a interesting turn I can see Brock's ego wanting to get his win back and the money it will generate. Brock is in it for Brock after all.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

LMAO. Kofi Kingston has a good run as world champ and that’s how you end his run.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I enjoyed it, Kofi's run was fine, he's not buried like so many whiners and moaners are saying. It's a business, you bring in what will draw viewers. Lesnar vs Velasquez is going to draw in viewers.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Getting any offense in against Brock would have been embarrassing. The shitty part is that Bryan had a long match with Kofi and lost. So now Kofi is considered better than him. That irks me. Kofi deserves to lose. Go back to Mid card pancake boy


----------



## BC4LIFE (Jan 16, 2018)

Nice way to take a piss on anyone who Kofi beat during his title reign. But according to the great commentator Michael Cole the wwe title is the most important in history of sports entertainment! Or it was the universal title? Or the worlds title?


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Kofi should’ve changed up his whole game after winning the title and present himself more like a champion, instead we get the same old pancakes and him twerking on national television when Fox introduced him as champion. He had a good run, I’m just glad that Lesnar got to win the WWE title for a 5th time. Not many people have won it 5 times.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

He's the way I look at it.

What's worse Seth kicking out of three F-5's or Kofi not kicking out of one? Kicking out of three obviously. Look, the match shouldn't been that short but that's how it should always, ALWAYS be done.

Nobody should be kicking out of anybody's finisher or getting out of anybody's submission move. Only on PPV's and even then only on special occasions.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I enjoyed it, Kofi's run was fine, he's not buried like so many whiners and moaners are saying. It's a business, you bring in what will draw viewers. Lesnar vs Velasquez is going to draw in viewers.


How is he not? He lost in literal seconds. That is a fucking burial. If you want brock to have another shit reign fine but way to make the 6 month champion and everyone he beat look like jokes


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I enjoyed it, Kofi's run was fine, he's not buried like so many whiners and moaners are saying. It's a business, you bring in what will draw viewers. Lesnar vs Velasquez is going to draw in viewers.


You're an idiot, you don't understand fuck all about booking or consistency. OF COURSE it buries every single person on the roster when the guy that had a competitive match with Seth Rollins, who beat Lesnar is beat in mere seconds, it makes everything completely stupid, not a fucking single ounce of logic at play.

Kofi was a DOMINANT champion, he rarely ever lost and mostly got the pins in all of his matches, meaning he was the best on the brand, what do you think this does to the rest of the roster? I am being fucking rhetorical so please don't even bother answering and if you don't know the answer, something has gone completely wrong with your wiring.

This tells every single viewer that NONE of the people on the roster has a fucking chance against Lesnar, not only that, that they should not have a match that is longer than 4seconds against him seeing as their former champion, who beat them got beat in 5seconds. There is not a single logical thing that can justify anyone not getting beat by Lesnar right now in 4 seconds, so yeah there you go. On top of that someone that IS NOT a wrestler and has been in the business for a cup of coffee, however good he may be, is now seen as the biggest threat to Lesnar where they again mix in kayfabe with real life. You can NOT pick and choose where you want kayfabe and real life mixing, there NEEDS to be a logical CONSISTENCY that people can buy into to not just go: What in the actual fuck is the point of me watching this? NOTHING will come from this anyway, it's just matches with random stories, sometimes fiction and sometimes built on real life and they have no rhyme or reason for happening.

Wrestling has always been fiction, if it wasn't people would have been DEAD from taking the moves they do as shoot, wrestling is storytelling, not shock factor entertainment, which is not even possible to keep up doing anyway. They have blurred the lines so much at this point that nothing makes sense, nothing adds up and it's all just a giant mess.

Imagine if they had a 20-25min match where the booking of Kofi made sense, that he had just been better/tougher than anyone else, but eventually lost, it would make the roster look THAT much better because they would look like potential legitimate threats to Lesnar once he finally managed to put Kofi away. WWE are clueless, which is absolutely mind-boggling, but it damn sure fits the brain dead theme of how the world today is where being clueless is the fucking norm and logic and reason is so 1990


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Death Rider said:


> How is he not? He lost in literal seconds. That is a fucking burial. If you want brock to have another shit reign fine but way to make the 6 month champion and everyone he beat look like jokes


I can definitely see that side of the argument for sure. But I do feel in the long run Kofi will be fine. I have a feeling that Brock will turn up on SmackDown more like he's been rumoured to due to the Fox money, but we'll see what happens.


----------



## Styl1994 (Jul 24, 2018)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I enjoyed it, Kofi's run was fine, he's not buried like so many whiners and moaners are saying. It's a business, you bring in what will draw viewers. Lesnar vs Velasquez is going to draw in viewers.


Maybe but the problem is how do WWE Keep those new viewers that might be drawn in.


----------

